# رحلة مع المسيحيه في سوريا



## besm alslib (11 فبراير 2010)

*مسيحيو سوريا*



* مسيحيو سوريا أو المسيحيون السوريون هم المواطنون السوريون الذين يحملون الجنسية السورية و يتبعون الدين المسيحي، يشكلون 10% من مجموع السكان حسب التقديرات الأميركية[1] في حين تقول المصادر الرسمية ان نسبة المسيحيون في سوريا هي 8% [2]. تختلف الكثافة المسيحيّة حسب المناطق السوريّة فبينما تصل إلى 25% في منطقة الجزيرة الفراتية و 20% في حلب والمنطقة الساحليّة، تنخفض إلى 10% في كل من دمشق و منطقة سهل الغاب [بحاجة لمصدر].*
* تاريخ المسيحية في سوريا*

* كان سكان سوريا من أوائل الشعوب التي اعتنقت الديانة المسيحية.حيث اعتنق الآراميون( السوريون القدماء ) الديانة المسيحية حيث كانت الآرامية لغة السيد المسيح كما اعتنقت بعض القبائل العربية التي استوطنت سوريا الديانة المسيحية مثل الغساسنة في حوران و جنوب سوريا و بني تغلب الذين قطنوا منطقة حلب و منطقة الجزيرة منذ عصر ما قبل الإسلام لكن بني تغلب تحول معظمهم إلى الإسلام في القرن العاشر و الثاني عشر ميلادي في حين بقي بعض الغساسنة على الدين المسيحي حتى يومنا هذا وكانت عدد من المدن السورية التاريخية في العصور المسيحية الأولى موطن للكنائس ومقار ومراكز مقدسة للحج .*
* تعد سوريا منطلق لعدد من الطوائف المسيحية والكنائس الشرقية وموطن للكثير من رجال الدين والرسل والقديسين والرهبان ويوجد على امتداد الأرض السورية في المدن والبلدات وفي اعالي الجبال العشرات من الاديرة والمئات من الكنائس والمقدسات الهامة في التاريخ المسيحي والحضارة الإنسانية .*
* المسيحية المعاصرة في سوريا*

* ينتمي المسيحيون في سوريا إلى عدة كنائس. يتحدث غالبيتهم العربية كلغة أم و تستخدمها العديد من الكنائس كلغة طقسية إضافة لللارامية السورية القديمة ( السريانية ) .*
* أما بالنسبة للأرمن السوريون فهم يستخدمون اللغة الأرمنية كلغة طقسية كما لا زال معظم الأرمن يتحدثون الأرمنية كلغة أم . و بالنسبة للسريان فما زالت أعداد منهم تتحدث اللغة السريانية الآرامية في بعض بلدات جبال القلمون و منطقة الجزيرة السورية . في حين أن اللغة السريانية لازالت مستخدمة كلغة طقسية لدى كافة الكنائس السريانية في سوريا والعالم ، انظر مسيحية سريانية.*

* التعداد المعاصر*

* ظهرت العديد من التقديرات المتناقضة أحياناً في تقدير تعداد المسيحيين في سوريا و توزعهم بين الطوائف و أدناه نجد جدولاً يوضح تقديرات لتعداد مسيحيي سوريا موزعين حسب الطوائف المسيحية المختلفة من الأكبر عدداً إلى الأصغر عدداً [3]*
* الطائفةالعدد عام 1956العدد عام 2000روم أرثوذكس181750 نسمة545250 نسمةأرمن أرثوذكس114041 نسمة342123 نسمةروم كاثوليك60124 نسمة180372 نسمةسريان أرثوذكس55343 نسمة166029 نسمةسريان كاثوليك20716 نسمة62148 نسمةأرمن كاثوليك20637 نسمة61911 نسمةموارنة19291 نسمة57873 نسمةبروتستانت12535 نسمة37605أشوريون11760 نسمة35280 نسمةلاتين7079 نسمة21237 نسمةكلدان كاثوليك5723 نسمة17169 نسمةالمجموع1526997 نسمةالاماكن والمقدسات المسيحية في سوريا*

* يوجد في سوريا أهم الاثار المسيحية في العالم من كنائس واديرة وكتدرائيات وغيرها العديد من الأماكن المقدسة لدى المسيحيين ولجميع طوائف المسيحية و منها:*

* بلدات*




[*]*مدينة محرده*
[*]*معلولا, صيدنايا وجبعدين ولما تحتويه من أديرة و كنائس تاريخية مثل دير مار تقلا و دير السيدة العذراء وعدد من المدن التاريخية المسيحية مثل ( الرها ) التي كانت مركزا لكنائس الشرق ومدن وبلدات مثل : -*
[*]*بلدات وقرى وادي النصارى(النضارة)وأهمها: تنورين-مرمريتا-الحواش-المزينة-الناصرة-المشتاية-حب نمرة-عين الباردة-الزويتينة-كفرا-جوار العفص-مشتى عازار-حارة السرايا بالحصن-عمار الحصن-عين العجوز-عناز-التلة-عين العجوز-عش الشوحة-الكيمة-الدغلة-القلاطية-المقعبرات-المزرعة-مقلس-دوير اللين-الجوانيات-بلاط-عين الغارة-بحور-حابا-رباح-المرانة-كفرام-قلعة النمرة-بعيت-البطار*
[*]*بلدة مشتى الحلو ومناطق جبل الحلو وأهمهاالكفرون-عيون الوادي-الجويخات-دير ماما-اليازدية-اوتان*
[*]*صافيتا-اليازدية- بدادا-السيسنية-عين الجرن*
[*]*بلدة كفربهم*
[*]*معلولا*
[*]*صيدنايا*
[*]*دورا اوربوس*
[*]*بلدة خبب مركز ابرشية بصرى و حوران و جبل العرب*
[*]*سرجيلا*
[*]*البارة*
[*]*قاطورة*
[*]*باسوفان*
[*]*بلدة صدد-وبلدةالحفر -*
[*]*بلدة شمسين*
[*]*مدينة المالكية*
[*]*جبل باريشا*
[*]*جبل الحلقة*
[*]*بلدة براد*
[*]*مدينة يبرود*
[*]*مدينة قارة*
[*]*بلدة زيدل وبلدة فيروزة*
[*]*جبل سمعان*
[*]*بلدة كوكب وغيرها من المدن والبلدات المسيحية في سوريا .*



[*]*بلدات حوران وأكبرها بلدة خبب وهناك قرية بصير وقرية تبنة و خربة وغيرها من القرى في محافظتي السويداء ودرعا*

*كنائس و أديرة*



[*]

*دير القديس جاورجيوس في مدينة محردة - محرده*
*كنيسة السيدة في مدينة محردة - محرده*
 



[*]

*كاتدرائية سيدة النياح دمشق القديمة حارة الزيتون*
*كنيسة سيدة دمشق القصور*
*كنيسة القديس كيرلس القصاع*
*كنيسة حنانيا في دمشق القديمة.*
*كنيسة القديس جاورجيوس - كفربهم*
*كنيسة السيدة العذراء - كفربهم*
*كاتدرائية النبي الياس - كفربهم*
*مزار القديس يوحنا المعمدان - كفربهم*
*كنيسة ام الزنار - جمص*
*الكنيسة المريمية في دمشق القديمة*
*كنيسة مار افرام - السريان - حلب*
*كنيسة القديس هاكوب _ حلب*
*كنيسة القديسة تيرزانا - السريان / حلب*
*كنيسة القديس جاورجيوس - بلودان*
*كنيسة القديس ديمتريوس - [[طرطوس*
*كنيسة النبي الياس - دوماكنيسة القديسان بطرس وبولس - دمر*
*كنيسة الصوفانية - دمشق - دمشق القديمة*
*كنيسة الاقمار الثلاثة - صافيتا*
*كنيسة مار الياس - فيروزة*
*كنيسة القديس اغناطيوس - المالكي/ دمشق*
*كنيسة سيدة السلام - دوما*
*كنيسة سيدة البشارة (الشحارة) - المزينة*
*كنيسة القديس بولص - دمشق*
*دير مار موسى الحبشي - دير مار موسى - النبك*
*دير مار سركيس وباخوس - معلولا*
*دير القديسة تقلا البطريركي - معلولا*
*دير الشيروبيم - صيدنايا*
*دير سيدة صيدنايا البطريركي - صيدنايا*
*دير الملاك ميخائيل - كسب*
*دير مار يعقوب*
*كاتدرائية سلطانة العالم - باب توما/ دمشق*
*كاتدرائية خبب*
*دير وكنيسة القديس بولس -صافيتا*
*كاتدرائية النبي الياس - حلب*
*كاتدرائية سيدة الانتقال - حلب*
*كاتدرائية مار افرام السرياني - حلب*
*كاتدرائية الروح القدس - حمص*
*دير مار افرام السرياني - معرة صيدنايا*
*دير القديس توما - صيدنايا*
*دير مار جرجس الحميراء - مرمريتا / حمص*
*دير مار بولس - كوكب (قرية)*
*دير وكنيسة القديس سمعان - جبل سمعان*
*دير سيدة الانتقال - كسب*
*دير الابتداء - العزيزية / جبل نهر - حلب*
*دير وكنيسة ست الروم - جبل الحلقة*
*كنيسة القديس يوحنا بوسكو - الصالحية / دمشق*
*كنيسة مار دودو - الالمالكية*
*كنيسة آجا صوفيا - صيدنايا*
*كنيسة الصليب المقدس - القصاع*
*كنيسة سيدة دمشق - القصور*
*كنيسة القديس نيقولاوس - صافيتا*
*كنيسة القديس يوحنا المعمدان- صافيتا*
*كنيسة مار ميخائيل - صافيتا*
*كنيسة القديسين قزما وداميانوس - صافيتا*
*كنيسة سيدة النجاة - زيدل*
*كنيسة القديس سيرجيوس - قارة*
*مزار القديس سابا - معلولا*
*مزار القديس قزما وداميانوس - معلولا*
 
[*]*مزار القديس شربين - معلولا*
[*]*كنيسة القديس مار جرجس للسريان الأرثوذكس بالحسكة.*
[*]*كنيسة السيدة العذراء للسريان الأرثوذكس بالحسكة( الناصرة)*
[*]*كنيسة السريان الكاثوليك بالحسكة.*
[*]*كنيسة الأرمن بالحسكة.*
[*]*كنيسة المشرق الاشورية بالحسكة.*
[*]*كنيسة البروتستنت بالحسكة.*
[*]*كنيسة (الإنجيلية بالحسكة).*
[*]*كنيسة الكلدان بالحسكة.*
[*]*كنيسة مار يعقوب النصيبيني للسريان الأرثوذكس بالقامشلي.*
[*]*كنيسة ما آسيا الحكيم في الدرباسية.*
[*]*كنيسة العذراء في قرية السيكر الفوقاني بمحافظة الحسكة.*
[*]*وهناك مئات الكنائس المنتشرة في المالكية والقامشلي وقبور البيض ورأس العين والقرى الآشورية على ضفاف نهر الخابور.*
*وعشرات الكنائس التاريخية والاديرة والمزارات المقدسة في مدن ومناطق سوريا والتي تعود إلى سنوات المسيحية الأولى ومئات من الاثار والمقدسات المسيحية . *

*وهذه قائمة بمجموع من الكنائس في سوريا واماكن توزعها*





*الكاتدرائيات في سوريا*



*كاتدرائية سيدة النياح - الشارع المستقيم- حارة الزيتون - دمشق*
* كاتدرائية القديس جاورجيوس - الميدان - حلب*
* الكاتدرائية المريمية - باب توما - دمشق*

* الكنائس في سوريا*



*كنائس دمشق*



*كنيسة القديسة تيريزا - باب توما / دمشق - محافظة دمشق*
* كنيسة بولس الرسول - باب توما / دمشق - محافظة دمشق*
* كنيسة القديس ميخائيل - التجارة / دمشق - محافظة دمشق*
* كنيسة القديس منصور دي بول - باب توما / دمشق - محافظة دمشق*
* كنيسة سيدة الانتقال - باب توما / دمشق - محافظة دمشق*
* كنيسة كرلس السكندري - القصاع / دمشق - محافظة دمشق*
* كنيسة القديس جاورجيوس - باب مصلى / دمشق - محافظة دمشق*
* كنيسة سيدة فاتما - الغساني / دمشق - محافظة دمشق*
* كنيسة يسوع العامل - الدويلعة - محافظة دمشق*
* كنيسة القديس بولس الرسول - الطبالة - محافظة دمشق*
* كنيسة سيدة دمشق - القصور / دمشق - محافظة دمشق*
* كنيسة الناصري الانجيلية - باب توما / دمشق - محافظة دمشق*
* كنيسة القديس انطوان البادوي - الصالحية / دمشق - محافظة دمشق*
* كاتدرائية المريمية - باب توما / دمشق ↔كاتدرائية المريمية*
* كاتدرائية سلطانة العالم - باب توما / دمشق ↔ كاتدرائية سلطانة العالم*
* كاتدرائية القديس سركيس - باب توما / دمشق ↔كاتدرائية القديس سركيس*
* كاتدرائية مار جرجس - باب توما / دمشق ↔كاتدرائية مار جرجس*
* كاتدرائية القديس بولس - باب توما / دمشق كاتدرائية القديس بولس*
* كنيسة القديس جاورجيوس - التجارة / دمشق - محافظة دمشق*
* كنيسة القديس يوحنا بوسكو - الصالحية / دمشق - محافظة دمشق*
* كنيسة اغناطيوس - المالكي / دمشق - محافظة دمشق*
* كنيسة القديس ديمتريوس - السبكي / دمشق - محافظة دمشق*
* كنيسة القديس جاورجيوس - عين الشعرا - محافظة دمشق*
* كنيسة يسوع العامل - الدويلعة - محافظة دمشق*
* كنيسة القديس بولس الرسول - الطبالة - محافظة دمشق*
* كنيسة سيدة دمشق - القصور / دمشق - محافظة دمشق*
* كنيسة الناصري الانجيلية - باب توما / دمشق - محافظة دمشق*



*كنائس ريف دمشق*



*كاتدرائية القديسيين قسطنطين و هيلانة - يبرود/ ريف دمشق ↔كاتدرائية القديسيين قسطنطين و هيلانة*
* كنيسة القديس لاونديوس - معلولا - محافظة ريف دمشق*
* كنيسة قزما ودميانوس - معلولا - ريف دمشق*
* كنيسة آجيا صوفيا - صيدنايا - محافظة ريف دمشق*
* كنيسة موسى الحبشي - صيدنايا - محافظة ريف دمشق*
* كنيسة السيدة العذراء - صيدنايا - ريف دمشق*
* كنيسة مار الياس الحي - معرة صيدنايا - محافظة ريف دمشق*
* كنيسة مار الياس الحي - الطبالة / دمشق - محافظة دمشق*
* كنيسة القديس جاورجيوس - عربين - ريف دمشق*
* كنيسة الناصري - بلودان - محافظة ريف دمشق*
* كنيسة القديس جاورجيوس - بلودان - ريف دمشق*
* كنيسة القديس جاورجيوس - عرنه - ريف دمشق*
* الكنيسة لانجيلية الوطنية - بلودان - محافظة ريف دمشق*
* كنيسة القديس جاورجيوس - معلولا - محافظة ريف دمشق*
* كنيسة مار الياس الحي - صيدنايا - محافظة ريف دمشق*
* كنيسة القديس توما - دمشق - محافظة دمشق*
* كنيسة القديسة تقلا - جرمانا - محافظة ريف دمشق*
* كنيسة النبي الياس - دوما - ريف دمشق*
* كنيسة القديسان بطرس وبولس - دمر - ريف ريف دمشق*



*كنائس طرطوس*



*كنيسة سيدة طرطوس - الحمرات- طرطوس*
* كنيسة رقاد السيدة - السودا*
* كنيسة ميلاد السيدة العذراء - السودا*
* كنيسة القديس جاورجيوس - الجديدة*
* كنيسة القديس إغناطيوس - دوير طه*
* كنيسة النبي إلياس - بعشتر (تابعة للسودا)*
* كنيسة القديسين يطرس وبولس - متن الساحل*
* كنيسة النبي يوحنا المعمدان - متن الساحل*
* كنيسة القديس جاورجيوس - الروضة*
* كنيسة الحارة - الكفرون*
* كنيسة مار جرجس - الحريشة*
* كنيسة القديس نيقولاوس - صافيتا*
* كنيسة القديس يوحنا المعمدان - صافيتا*
* كنيسة القديسين بطرس وبولس - صافيتا*
* كنيسة القديسين قزما وداميانوس - صافيتا*
* كنيسة رقاد السيدة- صافيتا*
* كنيسة القديس بولس - صافيتا*
* كنيسة مار ميخائيل - صافيتا / البرج*
* كنيسة القديس دانيال - الحمرات- طرطوس*
* كاتدرائية طرطوس المنشية - طرطوس*
* كنيسة السيدة - بصرصر*
* كنيسة رقاد السيدة - حابا*
* كنيسة القديس يوحنا المعمدان - عين الريحانة*
* كنيسة القديس سمعان العمودي - حابا*
* كنيسة النبي الياس - مشتى الحلو*
* كنيسة النبي الياس - جنين*
* كنيسة رقاد السيدة - اليازدية*
* كنيسة القديس ديمتريوس - طرطوس*
* كنيسة رقاد السيدة - الخراب*
* كنيسة القديس اسبيريدون العجائبي - الريحانية*
* كنيسة القديس ميخائيل - عين الجرن*
* كنيسة عاصون - عين الجرن*
* كنيسة الأقمار الثلاثة - عين الزبدة*
* كنيسة القديس جاورجيوس - الجويخات*
* كنيسة القديس يوحنا المعمدان - الجويخات*
* كنيسة النبي الياس - كفرون رفقة*
* كنيسة القديس يوحنا المعمدان - كفرون بدرة*
* كنيسة القديس أثناسيوس - خربة الجب*
* كنيسة القديسين بطرس وبولس - عين دابش*
* كنيسة القديس جاورجيوس - بيت شباط*



*كنائس حلب*




*كنيسة الاتحاد المسيحي الانجيلية - الفيلات - حلب*
* كنيسة الشهداء للأرمن الانجيليين - تلفون هوائي - حلب*
* كنيسة بيت إيل للأرمن الإنجيليين - تلفون هوائي - حلب*
* كنيسة مار يوسف للكلدان الكاثوليك - الفيلات - حلب*
* كنيسة يسوع الناصري الإنجيلية الأرمنية - الميدان - حلب*
* الكنيسة الإنجيلية المشيخية - الجديدة - حلب*
* الكنيسة المعمدانية الإنجيلية - السريان الجديدة - حلب*
* كنيسة عمانوئيل للأرمن الإنجيليين - المنشية - حلب*
* كنيسة القديس يوسف - الحمدانية - محافظة حلب*
* كنيسة الاربعين شهيد - الجديدة / حلب - محافظة حلب*
* كنيسة العذراء مريم - الجديدة / حلب - محافظة حلب*
* كنيسة رقاد السيدة العذراء - الجديدة / حلب - محافظة حلب*
* كنيسة قصر البنات - جبل الحلقة - محافظة حلب*
* كنيسة ست الروم - جبل الحلقة - محافظة حلب*
* كنيسة زرزيتا - جبل الحلقة - محافظة حلب*
* كنيسة فدره - جبل الحلقة - محافظة حلب*
* كنيسة برج السبع - جبل الحلقة - محافظة حلب*
* كنيسة الدانا الشمالية - جبل الحلقة - محافظة حلب*
* كنيسة تل عبقرين - جبل الحلقة - محافظة حلب*
* كنيسة قصر المدخر - جبل الحلقة - محافظة حلب*
* كنيسة باب لهوى - جبل الحلقة - محافظة حلب*
* كنيسة بردقلي - جبل الحلقة - محافظة حلب*
* كنيسة تل عادة - جبل الحلقة - محافظة حلب*
* كنيسة ترامانين - جبل الحلقة - محافظة حلب*
* كنيسة كفر حوار - جبل الحلقة - محافظة حلب*
* كنيسة المشبك - جبل سمعان - محافظة حلب*
* كنيسة سمخار - جبل سمعان - محافظة حلب*
* كنيسة كفر انطين - جبل سمعان - محافظة حلب*
* كنيسة بطوطة - جبل سمعان - محافظة حلب*
* كنيسة سرقانيا - جبل سمعان - محافظة حلب*
* كنيسة برمكة - جبل سمعان - محافظة حلب*
* كنيسة فافرتين - جبل سمعان - محافظة حلب*
* كنيسة بازيهر - جبل سمعان - محافظة حلب*
* كنيسة خراب الشهد - جبل سمعان - محافظة حلب*
* كنائس شيخ سلمان - جبل سمعان - محافظة حلب*
* كنيسة مار آسيا الحكيم - حلب الجديدة - محافظة حلب*
* كاتدرائية سيدة الانتقال - العزيزية / حلب ↔سيدة الانتقال*
* كنيسة القديسة تيريزيا - السريان - محافظة حلب*
* كنيسة الللاتين - العزيزية - محافظة حلب*
* كنيسة السيدة - الجديدة / حلب - محافظة حلب*
* كاتدرائية النبي الياس - الفيلات / حلب ↔كاتدرائية النبي الياس*
* كاتدرائية مار الياس - ساحة فرحات / حلب ↔كاتدرائية مار الياس*
* كاتدرائية السيدة مريم ام المعونات - العزيزية / حلب ↔ السيدة مريم ام المعونات*
* كنيسة برج القس - جبل سمعان - محافظة حلب*
* كنيسة باشمرة - جبل سمعان - محافظة حلب*
* كنيسة دير مشمش - جبل سمعان - محافظة حلب*
* كنيسة صوغانه - جبل سمعان - محافظة حلب*
* كنيسة كالوتا - جبل سمعان - محافظة حلب*
* كنيسة براد - جبل سمعان - محافظة حلب*
* كنيسة دير بناسطور - جبل سمعان - محافظة حلب*
* كنيسة كيمار - جبل سمعان - محافظة حلب*
* كنيسة باصوفان - فوقاس / جبل سمعان - محافظة حلب*
* كنيسة برج حيدر - جبل سمعان - محافظة حلب*
* كنيسة القديسة تقلا - جبل سمعان - محافظة حلب*
* كنيسة كفر نابو - جبل سمعان - محافظة حلب*
* كاتدرائية مار افرام السرياني - السليمانية / حلب ↔كاتدرائية مار افرام السرياني*



*كنائس ادلب*



*كنيسة قلب لوزة - جبل باريشا - محافظة ادلب*



*كنائس حمص*



*كنيسة مار الياس - عين الراهب - محافظة حمص*
* دير و كنيسة القديس بطرس - مرمريتا - محافظة حمص*
* كنيسة سيدة النجاة - زيدل - محافظة حمص*
* كنيسة السيدة العذراء - زيدل - محافظة حمص*
* كنيسة مار ميخائيل - صدد - محافظة حمص*
* كنيسة مار يوسف - الحفر - محافظة حمص*
* كنيسة مار برصوم - الحفر - محافظة حمص*
* كنيسة سيدة البشارة الشحارة - المزينة - محافظة حمص*
* كنيسة السيدة العذراء - عين الراهب - محافظة حمص*
* كنيسة القديس جاورجيوس - الحمرا - محافظة حمص*
* كنيسة التجلي - كفرام - محافظة حمص*
* كنيسة السيدة العذراء - رباح - محافظة حمص*
* كاتدرائية سيدة السلام -حمص*
* كاتدرائية الروح القدس - الحميدية / حمص ↔كاتدرائية الروح القدس*
* كاتدرائية ام الزنار - بستان اليوان / حمص ↔كاتدرائية ام الزنار*
* كنيسة مار يوحنا المعمدان - قطينة - "محافظة حمص "*



*كنائس حماه*



*كنيسة مار الياس - محردة - محافظة حماة*
* كنيسة جورجيوس - محردة - محافظة حماة*
* كنيسة السيدة العذراء - محردة - محافظة حماة*
* كنيسة القديس جورجيوس - كفر بهم - محافظة حماة*



*كنائس اللاذقية*



*كنيسة سيدة البشارة - حي الامريكان / مدينة اللاذقية - محافظة الاذقية*
* كنيسة القديس جورجيوس - الصاغة/ اللاذقية - محافظة اللاذقية*
* الكنيسة السيدة العذراء - العوينة محافظة اللاذقية*
* كنيسة القديس نيقولاس - العوينة - محافظة اللاذقية*
* كنيسة رقاد السيدة - اوغاريت - محافظة اللاذقية*
*مدفن و مزار القديسة تقلا *
* كنيسة اللاتين او قلب يسوع الاقدس*
* كنيسة الموارنة *
* كنيسة مار يوحنا *
* و مزار الجوزية*





*كنائس الحسكة*



*كنيسة مارجرجس للسريان الاورثوذكس - وسط المدينه - مدينة الحسكه*
* كنيسة يسوع الملك للكلدان الكاثوليك بالحسكة - وسط المدينه - مدينة الحسكه*
* الكنيسة الآشورية - بالقرب من الكراج - مدينة الحسكه*
* كنيسة سيدة الأنتقال للسريان الكاثوليك - وسط المدينه - مدينة الحسكه*
* كنيسة العائله المقدسه للأرمن الكاثوليك - شارع الخابور - مدينة الحسكه*
* الكنيسة الانجيلية المشيخية - وسط المدينه - مدينة الحسكه*
* كنيسة الأرمن الاورثوذكس - مدينة الحسكه*
* كنيسة يسوع نور العالم - مدينة الحسكه*
* كنيسة العذراء - الناصره - مدينة الحسكه*
* دير السيده العذراء للسريان الاورثوذكس - تل ورديات - مدينة الحسكه*
* دير ما جرجس للكلدان الكاثوليك - تل عربوش - مدينة الحسكه*
* كنيسة القديس يوسف - مدينة الحسكه*
* كنيسة العذراء - المالكية - القامشلي*
* كنيسة مارت شوشان - الحكمية - محافظة الحسكة*
* الكنيسة الانجيلية المشيخية - المالكية - القامشلي*
* كنيسة القديس مار كيواركيس - المالكية - القامشلي*
* كنيسة مار يعقوب النصيبيني - المالكية - القامشلي*
* كنيسة القديس مار دودو - المالكية - القامشلي*
* كنيسة القديسة مارت شحوني - المالكية - القامشلي*
* كنيسة العذراء - بره بيت - القامشلي*
* كنيسة كيواركيس - المالكية - القامشلي*



*كنائس درعا*



*كنيسة حيط - حيط _ محافظة درعا*



*كنائس السويداء*



*كنيسة الراعي الصالح - مدينة السويداء - محافظة السويداء*



*كنائس القنيطرة*



*دير الزور*​
*كنائس الرقة*



*منقول*
*

*


----------



## طحبوش (11 فبراير 2010)

وحدة من المدن مدينتي اكبر تجمع مسيحي في سوريا هو بمدينتي مين مدينتي يا حذركن ؟؟؟؟؟

ههههههههههههه يا الله تركنا الحزورة لالكن ههههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (11 فبراير 2010)

*ثانكس على المعلومات القيمه دى بس مذكرتش الطوائف اللى فى سوريا*
​


----------



## besm alslib (11 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> وحدة من المدن مدينتي اكبر تجمع مسيحي في سوريا هو بمدينتي مين مدينتي يا حذركن ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ههههههههههههه يا الله تركنا الحزورة لالكن ههههههههههههههه



و حزورة كمان تمام ههههههههه

انا مره شفتك كاتب من حماه بس اكبر مكان تجمع على حسب الوارد بالموضوع هو بالجزيره 


شكرا لمرورك طحبوش وابقى اكتب من وين لحتى اعرف ملاحظتي صح ولا غلط هههههههههههه


----------



## jojo_angelic (11 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااا للمعلومــات القيمــه التي قدمتهـا  
            عن المسيحيين في ســوريا 
            الـرب يحفظـــك وبحفظ الجميــــع


----------



## besm alslib (11 فبراير 2010)

​


marcelino قال:


> *ثانكس على المعلومات القيمه دى بس مذكرتش الطوائف اللى فى سوريا*
> 
> ​





خايفه انسى طائقه لو كتبت بس هحاول بحسب الكنايس اني اكتبهم كلهم 

*السريان الاورثوذكس*

*السريان الكاثوليك*

*الروم الارثوذكس*

*الأرمن الاورثوذكس*

*الأرمن الكاثوليك*

*الآشورية*

*الكلدان الكاثوليك *

*الانجيليين *

*هدول اللي في بالي حاليا *


*شكرا على مرورك *

​*

**
*


----------



## besm alslib (11 فبراير 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> شكرااااااااا للمعلومــات القيمــه التي قدمتهـا
> عن المسيحيين في ســوريا
> الـرب يحفظـــك وبحفظ الجميــــع





*شكرا عزيزتي على مرورك *​​


----------



## اني بل (11 فبراير 2010)

معلومات قيمة وغزيرة عن سورية وانا بعرف منطقة صيدنايا ومعلولا أكثر تجمع للمسيحيين وباقي المناطق أقلية وفي كمان تجمع مسيحي في القامشلي والمالكية وفي حلب في ارمن والطوائف الكاثوليك والروم والبروتستانت والسريان


----------



## طحبوش (11 فبراير 2010)

غلط شو هي المدينة الي سكانها كلن مسيحيين سوريين و تعتبر عاصمة الارثوذوكسية السورية لانو سكانها كلهن ارثوذوكس و انت ذاكرها عندك بالتعداد الي حضرتك كاتبه يلا هات لنشوف حذرتها و لا لسا ؟؟؟


----------



## besm alslib (11 فبراير 2010)

اني بل قال:


> معلومات قيمة وغزيرة عن سورية وانا بعرف منطقة صيدنايا ومعلولا أكثر تجمع للمسيحيين وباقي المناطق أقلية وفي كمان تجمع مسيحي في القامشلي والمالكية وفي حلب في ارمن والطوائف الكاثوليك والروم والبروتستانت والسريان



*هو كلامك مظبوط بس في مناطق هي عباره عن مناطق مسيحيه بحته بسوريا *

*متل مثال بسيط مرمريتا وبصرصر عدا طبعا عن معلولا وصيدنايا هي المناطق لا يسكنها الا المسيحيين *

*بس هي مناطق صغيره *

*شكرا اني بل على مرورك الغالي *​


----------



## marcelino (11 فبراير 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> خايفه انسى طائقه لو كتبت بس هحاول بحسب الكنايس اني اكتبهم كلهم
> 
> *السريان الاورثوذكس*
> 
> ...




ثاانكس كتير .. ربنا يعوضك
​


----------



## besm alslib (11 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> غلط شو هي المدينة الي سكانها كلن مسيحيين سوريين و تعتبر عاصمة الارثوذوكسية السورية لانو سكانها كلهن ارثوذوكس و انت ذاكرها عندك بالتعداد الي حضرتك كاتبه يلا هات لنشوف حذرتها و لا لسا ؟؟؟




*هههههههههههههههه بصراحه ما عرفت لهيك لنقول *

*عندك حلب , دمشق , حمص , منطقة الجزيرة *

*لو لا  احكي ع طول بلا تحزير لان شكلي صار بايخ هههههههههههه*​


----------



## besm alslib (11 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> ثاانكس كتير .. ربنا يعوضك
> ​


*لا ثانكس على واجب  بس كنت نسيت اذكر البروتستانت* :big61:​


----------



## kalimooo (11 فبراير 2010)

شكرا للمعلومات  الرب يبارك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 فبراير 2010)

*رحله حلوة ومعلومات قيمه جدا
ثانكس لتعبك​*


----------



## dodoz (11 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسى لييييكى *
*رحلة جميييلة ومفييييدة*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## besm alslib (11 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> شكرا للمعلومات  الرب يبارك




*شكرا كليمو على مرورك الغالي*​


----------



## besm alslib (11 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *رحله حلوة ومعلومات قيمه جدا​*
> * ثانكس لتعبك​*



*شكرا عزيزتي على مرورك نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## besm alslib (11 فبراير 2010)

​


dodoz قال:


> *ميرسى لييييكى *
> *رحلة جميييلة ومفييييدة*
> *يسوع يبارك حياتك*
> ​



*شكرا عزيزتي على مرورك الغالي والرب يباركك*​


----------

